# Beretta 92G Centurion Value



## BigSweetT (Aug 7, 2018)

I just acquired a 94 model 92G Centurion with trijicon night sights (dim to can't see at night) with one mag and original grips that have some wear. It is in overall good condition for its age and doesn't appear as if it has seen 1000's of rounds in it's life. Not a safe queen by any stretch, but in overall good shape. I have no real idea what it is worth and would like some insight from those who know Beretta way better than I do.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly - $400-$500, and that's max. At another forum, we have been discussing the used valuie of a normal 92FS. We've had some back and forth, because prices vary by geography. Here in Texas, I can get a new 92FS at a Houston area gun show for $450-$485 over the past couple of years. At other places - they are almost $600. Admittedly, they are like $585 at my local gunshop too.

Anyway - a centurion is a little more sought after than a standard 92. But, you say that your night sights are expired. Also, Trijicon changed their policy - they will not replace tritium inserts on Beretta 92 sights if there is not at least SOME glow. They want to make sure the inserts are not ruptured (if there is NO glow, then they cannot be sure). They won't do it otherwise. 

And, if you send it in and it IS ruptured, they will keep the slide and not return it. They have to abide by new govt regulations that kicked in about 2 years ago. So, without more info - I can't say if you can get new tritium for the sights..... So, it is possible that you cannot change the night sights on it (because of the fixed, built in front sight on the slide).

Anyway - I think you would be hard pressed to say it's worth more than $500. 

I've owned 28 Beretta 92 variants over the past 20 years, so I do have experience with the platform


----------



## BigSweetT (Aug 7, 2018)

Thank you for the info. I was hoping $400. I got it for $275 so I am very pleased.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You might get that, if you play up that it is a sought after centurion.

With the price of new ones here, I would not pay that much. But, I do think you can get $400


----------

